# F1 2010 Direct X11



## Stief (11. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
wie kann ich denn sehen, ob ich aktuell F1 2010 mit DX11 spiele oder nicht? 
Wo kann man das denn umstellen?

Vielen Danke für schnelle Hilfe.
Gruß,
Stief


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2011)

Seit dem Patch 1.01 unterstützt F1 2010 auch DirectX 11.
DX11 sollte eigentlich aktiviert sein, wenn du eine passende DX11-Karte verbaut hast.

Hier ist ein Optik-Vergleich

Hardware: Technik-Check: F1 2010 mit DirectX 11 - Vergleich zu DirectX 9 und Benchmarks bei GameStar.de


----------



## Simlog (11. April 2011)

Sollte mit ner DX11 fähigen Karte direkt in DX11 starten, sofern du Win7 als OS hast.


----------



## Stief (11. April 2011)

hier mein system:

intel core i5 750 @ standardtakt
4gb ram
1TB HDD
Nvidia GTX470 OC von Gigabyte
win 7 Home Premium 64 bit

Sollte also automatisch mit dx11 starten. aber kann ich das schwarz auf weiß irgendwo sehen, dass dx11 läuft?

Gruß,
Stief


----------



## Simlog (11. April 2011)

Stief schrieb:


> hier mein system:
> 
> intel core i5 750 @ standardtakt
> 4gb ram
> ...


 
Mir fällt jetzt nix ein, aber das startet automatisch .

Falls mir nicht glaubst kannst auch gern nachlesen ->Hardware: Technik-Check: F1 2010 mit DirectX 11 - Vergleich zu DirectX 9 und Benchmarks bei GameStar.de


----------



## DJ-SK (18. April 2011)

Geh in die config-datei (im privaten Ordner/Eigene Dokumente/My Games/FormulaOne/hardwaresettings). 
Dort findest du den Eintrag "directx forcedx9=". Steht hinter dem "=" true, so wird DX9 verwendet, ändert man mit dem Editor den Wert auf "false", wird der DX11-Pfad verwendet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (20. April 2011)

Ich kann bei Mr immer ablesen welches DirectX verwendet wird: Ich habe die G15, auf der FRAPS angezeigt wird. Wenn ich nun ein Spiel starte steht auf dem Display dann zB DX11. Wenn du auch eine G15 hast, kannst du es ja mal ausprobieren. Sonst wie schon gesagt musst du über die Config gehen.


----------



## Simlog (29. April 2011)

müste auch ohne die ganze Spielerei gehen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Optik-Vergleich
> 
> Hardware: Technik-Check: F1 2010 mit DirectX 11 - Vergleich zu DirectX 9 und Benchmarks bei GameStar.de


 
Sind ja beeindruckende Unterschiede.


----------



## meckswell (31. Mai 2011)

Bei DX11 ist bei Fraps die gelbe Zahl auf schwarzem Hintergrund. Bei DX 9 is das nicht.


----------

